# [WWW] Opera 9.0 preview release 2 [SOLVED]

## psycepa

szukalem sobie po forum i znalazlem to:

http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/9.0-Preview-2/intel-linux/

kwestia jest taka: metoda instalacji przez install.sh podobno dziala,

ale wolalbym to zemergizowac ( :Twisted Evil:  zart  :Razz: )

w zwiazku z tym moje pytanie i prosba

czy bylby to wielki klopot dla kogos posiadajacego umiejetnosc pisania ebuildow  (ja takowej _jeszcze_ nie posiadam) zeby napisac takiegoż dla opery ? a jesli nie to uprzejmie poprosze  :Wink: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## rasheed

Wystarczyło trochę poszukać:

http://mklimek.org/2006/02/07/opera-90-t2-ebuild/

----------

## psycepa

heh a szukalem tylko na forum  :Razz:  moja wina   :Embarassed:  dzieki wielkie  :Smile:  zaraz bede cos tam dziergal  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## qdlaty

Jedno pytanie...

Sciagnalem ebuild rozpakowalem wszystko niby gra, ale gdy chce go zainstalowac okazuje sie ze mam tylko opere 8. cos :/

Inne pakiety spoza drzewa emerge dzialaja, tylko ten jeden nie chce sie znalezc. Postanowilem sciagnac zrodla i recznie zainstalowac, no ale dostaje 

localhost opera-9.0-20060206.5-shared-qt.i386-en # ./install.sh

Files will be installed as follows:

-----------------------------------------------------------

 Wrapper Script : /usr/bin

 Binaries       : /usr/lib/opera/9.0-20060206.5

 Plugins        : /usr/lib/opera/plugins

 Shared files   : /usr/share/opera

 Documentation  : /usr/share/doc/opera

-----------------------------------------------------------

Is this correct [ y,n,c | yes,no,cancel ] ?

ln: tworzenie dowiązania symbolicznego `/usr/share/opera/styles/OPF.css' do `opf.css': Plik istnieje

System wide configuration files:

  /var/tmp/portage/opera-9.0_pre2/image//etc//opera6rc

  /var/tmp/portage/opera-9.0_pre2/image//etc//opera6rc.fixed

 would be ignored if installed with the prefix "/usr".

Do you want to install them in /var/tmp/portage/opera-9.0_pre2/image//etc/ [ y,n | yes,no ] ?

cp: cel `/var/tmp/portage/opera-9.0_pre2/image//etc/' nie jest katalogiem: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

cp: cel `/var/tmp/portage/opera-9.0_pre2/image//etc/' nie jest katalogiem: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

Ma ktos jakies rozwiazanie ?

----------

## mirek

Trzeba odmaskowac opere

----------

## rasheed

Wszystkie Opery o numerach wersji 9 bądź wyższym (dotyczy to też w sumie wersji beta) są zamaskowane w profilu i musisz je odmaskować. Jeżeli nie pójdzie z ebuildu to będziemy myśleć  :Wink: 

----------

## qdlaty

Dziex, po odmaskowaniu dziala  :Wink: 

----------

## Raku

jeśli rozwiązałeś problem, dodaj [SOLVED] do tematu

----------

## psycepa

juz juz  :Smile: 

dopiero do domu wrocilem   :Confused: 

dodane 

tak swoja droga znacie moze jakies HOWTO czy cosik jak napisac panel dla opery ? googluje googluje i jakos nic w oko nie wpada...

pozdrawiam

----------

## n0rbi666

Działa wam opera z tego ebuilda ? 

u mnie cały czas wywala się na końcu  :Neutral: 

```
Shortcut icons will be ignored if installed with the prefix "/var/tmp/portage/opera-9.0_pre2/image//opt/opera".

Do you want to (try to) install them in default locations [ y,n | yes,no ] ?

Could not find icon installation directory, icons not installed.

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/share/applications/opera.desktop

./install.sh: line 1499: /usr/share/applications/opera.desktop: Permission denied

chmod: cannot access `/usr/share/applications/opera.desktop': No such file or directory

ACCESS DENIED  rename:    /usr/share/applications/.mimeinfo.cache.l8Gf6V

ACCESS DENIED  unlink:    /usr/share/applications/.mimeinfo.cache.l8Gf6V

No directories in update-desktop-database search path could be processed and updated.

man:

prepallstrip:

strip: i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-all --discard-all -R .comment -R .note -R .note.ABI-tag

   /opt/opera/lib/opera/9.0-20060206.5/spellcheck.so

   /opt/opera/lib/opera/9.0-20060206.5/opera

   /opt/opera/lib/opera/9.0-20060206.5/works

   /opt/opera/lib/opera/9.0-20060206.5/missingsyms.so

   /opt/opera/lib/opera/plugins/libnpp.so

   /opt/opera/lib/opera/plugins/operapluginwrapper

   /opt/opera/lib/opera/plugins/operaplugincleaner

>>> Completed installing opera-9.0_pre2 into /var/tmp/portage/opera-9.0_pre2/image/

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-www-client_-_opera-9.0_pre2-24975.log"

open_wr:   /usr/share/applications/opera.desktop

rename:    /usr/share/applications/.mimeinfo.cache.l8Gf6V

unlink:    /usr/share/applications/.mimeinfo.cache.l8Gf6V

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```

----------

## psycepa

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> Działa wam opera z tego ebuilda ? 
> 
> u mnie cały czas wywala się na końcu 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

u mnie po odmaskowaniu w profilu zainstalowala sie bez problemu

co prawda mialem pare wylotow, np przy konfiguracj, no ale czego mozna sie spodziewac po prereleasie  :Wink: 

ja bym sprobowal na twoim miejscu zrobic 

```

touch /plik/o/ktory/emerge/sie/pluje

```

 i ew ustawic odpowiednie prawa a potem jeszcze raz  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## rasheed

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> Działa wam opera z tego ebuilda ? 
> 
> u mnie cały czas wywala się na końcu 

 

Masz dwa wyjścia:

1. FEATURES=-sandbox

2. Pobierz ebuild i patch z b.g.o (u mnie na blogu jest link do buga). Problem leży w jednej funkcji w install.sh

----------

## mirek

Ja mam ustawione FEATURES=-sandbox i nawet nie zauwazylem żadnych problemow. Operetka dziala bez zastrzezen.

..::Milu Edit: ort!

----------

## n0rbi666

```
FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge -u opera
```

 - i poszło super  :Smile:  thx za pomoc  :Smile: 

BTW - instalowałem opera weekly snapshot 1670  :Smile: 

----------

## szolek

No no. Opera lubi coraz bardziej przyzwyczajenia z firefox'a ( Ctrl + t). Ale jednak czasem potrafi zniknąć przy przeglądaniu stron.

----------

## rasheed

 *szolek wrote:*   

> No no. Opera lubi coraz bardziej przyzwyczajenia z firefox'a ( Ctrl + t). Ale jednak czasem potrafi zniknąć przy przeglądaniu stron.

 

Darujmy sobie może kolejny flamewar. I tak przecież wszyscy wiedzą, że Opera to najlepsza przeglądarka na świecie.

BP, MSPANC  :Wink: 

----------

## mirek

Oczywiscie, ze tak. To przeciez firefox kopiowal do tej pory wiele rozwiazan z Opery.

BTW. Ostatnio operetka zamknela mi sie bez powodu przy przegladaniu stron ponad pol roku temu, wiec to zostalo zdecydowanie poprawione w nowych wersjach.

----------

## szolek

No i rozpętałem wojne. Ja akuratnie nie mam aż tak wielkich uprzedzeń. Z przyzwyczajenia to czasem na IE wciskałem ten skrót. U siebie mam równolegle opere i firefoxa. Opera lubi mi się czasem wykoleić. Nie dzieje się to zbyt często i nie wiem od czego to zależy.

..::Milu Edit: ort! 

----------

## Sahin

Dzisiaj zainstalowałem sobie Opera 9 Beta 1 (o ile można nazwać to instalacją). Muszę przyznać, że moja ulubiona przeglądarka robi się coraz lepsza. Ze strony Opery ściągnąłem sobie static rpm bo nie było z nieznanych mi powodów zwykłego instalatora spakowanego w tar.gz. Przerobiłem go za pomocą rpm2targz i wypakowałem gdzie trzeba, wszystko na szczęście działa znakomicie. Trochę szybciej się uruchamia, widgety są dostępne teraz z takiej małej zakładeczki, co prawda jeszcze nie ma tam nic ciekawego ale poczekamy trochę i na pewno coś się znajdzie. Niestety pliki językowe z wersji 8.XX nie będą działać, więc mam przeglądarkę po angielsku, ale i tak jest dobrze  :Very Happy: 

Wrażenia jak najbardziej pozytywne.

----------

## Poe

 *Sahin wrote:*   

> [...] Ze strony Opery ściągnąłem sobie static rpm bo nie było z nieznanych mi powodów zwykłego instalatora spakowanego w tar.gz. [..]

 

jak się chce, to się znajdzie

ftp://opera.inode.at/linux/900/beta1/en/i386/

faktycznie ze strony opera.com nie udalo mi się zassać dla gentoo paczki, ale wystarczylo wejsc na którys z ftpów z listy "ręcznie" i znalezc tam operkę, która spoczywa sobie w tar.gz i tar.bz2  :Smile: 

nie uzywam opery, ale zaintrygowalo mnie to, ze są tylko rpmy

----------

## cichy

 *Poe wrote:*   

> nie uzywam opery, ale zaintrygowalo mnie to, ze są tylko rpmy

 

Nie tylko, jest takze paczka .deb  :Smile:  , z ktorej skorzystalem (po przerobieniu /opt/opera/bin/opera dziala narazie bezproblemowo).

Pozdrawiam

----------

## psycepa

tak odnosnie jescze opery 9 

czy zdarza wam sie cos takiego:

klikam sobie pasek adresu, wpisuje "www." po czym opera na ~10-20 sekund zamiera, po czym dziala dalej normalnie, jesli w czasie tej 'smierci klinicznej' cos pisalem to pojawia sie to w pasku adresu  i normalnie mozna dalej dzialac ?

wydaje sie ze nic ale na dluzsza mete jest to dosc denerwujace, przegladarka to akurat aplikacja ktorej oprocz mc i vi najczesciej chyba uzywam  :Smile: ...

----------

## Sahin

Ja miałem podobnie z wersją preview, kiedy otwierało strony przeglądarka zamarzała na kilka/kilkanaście sekund. Przy jednej stronie jakoś dało się to znieść, ale pomnóż to przez 15 zakładek i już się robi bardzo nie przyjemnie. Tak bardzo, aż wróciłem na parę dni do Operki 8.5. W wersji 9 beta już na szczęście działa mi wszystko ok.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> tak odnosnie jescze opery 9 
> 
> czy zdarza wam sie cos takiego:
> 
> klikam sobie pasek adresu, wpisuje "www." po czym opera na ~10-20 sekund zamiera, po czym dziala dalej normalnie, jesli w czasie tej 'smierci klinicznej' cos pisalem to pojawia sie to w pasku adresu  i normalnie mozna dalej dzialac ?
> ...

 

A ja zaobserwowałem takie przy kasowaniu adresu, jak "dojadę" do "www." to Opera zamarza na kilka sekund.

IMHO to wpisaniu tej "magicznej formułki" Opera póbuje ci "podpowiedzieć" adres, który chcesz wpisać, a że większość adresów zaczyna się od "www." to kilka chwil dogrywa owe podpowiedzi...

::edit::

Pisałem o wersji 8.52

No i jeszcze kawałek o nowej: Nie podoba mi się (stety niestety) ctrl+t. Przy przesiadce z FF na Operę nie mogłem się przyzwyczaić do +n, a teraz mnie mierzi +t (od którego się odzwyczaiłem ;). Do przygrubego (IMHO) FF wracać nie chcę i nie zamierzam.

Nie wiem jak teraz z 9-tką, ale wcześniejsze buildy z tej serii lubiły znikać, a ja bardzo lubiłem opcję "Continue from the last time"... która została usunięta. Ah, i mój ulubiony przycisk "No Flash!" przestał działać, co więcej zabijał Operę od razu. (-:

----------

## psycepa

u mnie akurat  jest dalej 'continue from the last time', podobaja mi sie bardzo widgety  :Smile:  nie musze isntalowac zadnych g##### jak (a/g)desklets czy cus, uzywam pogodynki  :Smile: , zegarka i urlzippera (strasznie pomocna rzecz  :Smile: , na problemy z flashem nie zwrocilem uwagi, po prostu nie uzywalem tej funkcji, a do ctrl+t juz sie przywzywaczilem, ale na poczatku tez mnie strasznie wkurzalo, to najgorsze co moga zrobic, zmienic skroty klawiszowe z wersji n wersje, to tak jakby zamienic ctrl+c z windowsa na ctrl+a, masakra  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## yonami

A ja sie poskarżę. 

Raz że odmaskowałem opere i ciągle chce emergować wersje 8.

Dwa, że wskoczyłem do katalogu portage, aby zobaczeć jaka wersja 9 jest dostępna, to w operze tylko są wersje 8  :Neutral: 

Po trzecie próbowałem zassać z opera.com/download operę, kliknąłem inne wersje, linux x86, wersje 9 beta i przycisk Download. Od kilku dni nie idzie zassać, bo strona przeskakuje spowrotem na download wersji 8   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Kuna - ja ce Opere 9   :Evil or Very Mad: 

... niech mnie ktoś przytuli   :Sad: 

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Zupełnym przypadkiem (z głupa) wlazłem na Community opery i tam jak BYK link do opery 9 pre2  :Very Happy: 

Jak cecie to macie

http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/9.0-Preview-2/intel-linux/

http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/9.0-Preview-2/intel-linux/opera-9.0-20060206.6-shared-qt.i386-en.tar.bz2

----------

## _Q_

Przytulać nie będę, ale dam linka do cotygodniowego builda Opery 9:

http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/Weekly-241/

----------

## yonami

Tylko szkoda, że nie ma opcji uninstall. Nie chce mi sie zainstalować Opera 9, bo bash wywala błąd CRITICAL***. Oczywiście zanim to wywali, zdąży pliki pokopiować i sie pododawać w systemie. W efekcie nie działa a ikonek mam dwie.

Wiecie skąd wywala się Opere? Gdzie to to sie linkuje?

----------

## wuja

 *yonami wrote:*   

> A ja sie poskarżę. ...
> 
> Zupełnym przypadkiem (z głupa) wlazłem na Community opery i tam jak BYK link do opery 9 pre2 
> 
> ..
> ...

 

A Ty czytasz cokolwiek w tym wątku nim się poskarżysz?

Kilka postów wyżej *Poe wrote:*   

> ..jak się chce, to się znajdzie 
> 
> ftp://opera.inode.at/linux/900/beta1/en/i386/

 

----------

## yonami

Ale beta1 to nie pre2  :Neutral:  Przynajmniej na jakimś portalu czytałem kilka dni temu - że wyszła Opera Preview 2... Czyli to winno być najnowszejsze   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mziab

Beta1 jest nowsza niż preview2. Opera Software zawsze wydaje wersje preview, a potem bety. A na przyszłość polecam ten link

 *Quote:*   

> Beta: 9.0 Beta 1 Build 236 (April 20, 2006)
> 
> [...]
> 
> 9.0 Preview 2 Build 1635 (February 7, 2006)

 

----------

## yonami

Kurde to nasz polskie serwisy są na czasie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## _Q_

Dzisiejszy build Opery jest dostępny pod adresem:

http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/Weekly-256/intel-linux/

----------

